# Apple homekit interface zu SPS



## klaus313 (5 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit von einer SPS aus auf homekit Geräte zuzugreifen. (Werte lesen/schreiben)
Danke
Klaus


----------



## MrFisch (23 Mai 2017)

Hab ich bei mir am Laufen... nutze als Schnittstelle zur SPS und als Server zu Homekit die OpenSource-Serversoftware FHEM. Damit kann ich das ganze Haus über Apple Siri bzw. das "Home"-App steuern und den Status lesen.


----------



## klaus313 (23 Mai 2017)

Auf was läuft FHEM (RASP?) 
Wie hast du FHEM an die SPS angebunden ?
Viele Fragen ;-)


----------



## MrFisch (23 Mai 2017)

FHEM kann auf fast allen Systemen laufen. Bei mir läuft FHEM auf einen RASPI. Die Kommunikation zwischen FHEM und der SPS läuft über TCP/IP. In FHEM gibt es fertige
Module, die eine Kommunikation zur S7 aufbauen. Auf der S7 Seite muss dafür nur der Haken für die PUT/GET Kommunikation gemacht werden. In der Hardwarekonfig ist dazu nichts anzulegen. (Ich rede vom TIA Portal und einer S7-1200 bzw. S7-1500 Steuerung mit V4.x). Die Kommunikation mit einer S7-300/400 ist aber auch möglich. Dazu gibt es im FHEM-Wiki einen gut erklärten Beitrag, wie man die Kommunikation und Schnittstellenbeschreibung programmiert. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.


----------

